# Wax polishing the new van: Autoglym ?



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

I have to say I always suspect there's a product on the market that I don't know about, and if only I could find it! I've just washed our new Burstner; it clearly has a very high surface tension finish at the moment; lovely beads of water that run straight off. Is there something dealers use (apart from elbow grease) that goes on in the wash and leaves this finish, or is my frustration due in part to the cumulative effect of hard London water?
I've found it hard to find any comprehensive discussion here on what people find best, so please excuse what must be an old question. Just to add another thought; I've just also polished our MX5; I don't think I've ever seen it look better and it's a 'difficult' dark metallic green. 
What did I use? The Hempel 'Clean and Polish' left over from our boat. Really goes on easy, no work to polish off, no powdery residue, and a salt resistant protective finish. Perhaps that's my answer, and a regular non-wax shampoo in between times. You'll have to go to a chandlers for it, though I'd accept something less spectacular if I could just put it on with the shampoo. Is there anything good? 
_Ooops! Just read the small print on the Hempel product; the Hazchem label says flammable, contains white spirit; should be ok but it must be fine for gelcoat._


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I waxed our car yesterday and was using some supa dupa Carnuba wax based product. It was fine on the sides but I noticed that it was leaving spotty smears and was very difficult to polish off on the roof and bonnet. 

Washed the car beforehand but there was a layer of traffic film crud that the wax didnt remove.

Used the Autoglym polish and it seemed to contain some kind of solvent that removed the film and polished up easily. I could then reapply the wax.

My point is that as your van is nice and new get some wax on it now to give it protection from the traffic film.


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

I know lots od car dealers use Mer..
I always do.
Very versatile...and so easy to work with.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p uses anything that i have as a sample.
You would be surprised at the results from good quality furniture polish

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

clemmo said:


> I know lots od car dealers use Mer..
> I always do.
> Very versatile...and so easy to work with.


Mer is a very abrasive polish. I would not advise over using it, especially on modern 2 pack paint finishes or decals.

A good hard carnuba wax is good for motorhomes, some of the softer waxes can cause black streaks to appear more frequently.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

am i right in thinking that it is ok to use mer on the cab part of the motorhome?

keith


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

I wouldn't use Mer on anything! As said, its very abraisive and removes a small layer of paint each time you use it.

On the camper, I use, a cheap car wash fluid, Autoglym Super Resin polish followed by a qood quality WAX. The wax is the important part and is what will preserve the finish of the paintwork. The higher the Carbanura content the better. A good wax is very easy to apply and even easier to polish off, it will also not leave any white residue on the rubbers. 

I do the van and all the cars around twice a year. On the cars, I also use a 'clay bar', this removes impurities from the surface of the paint and leaves it feeling like glass. But its a bit over the top for a motorhome!

Val


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

chopper said:


> am i right in thinking that it is ok to use mer on the cab part of the motorhome?
> 
> keith


I would only advise using Mer for renovating dull paintwork and would agree with val33 that AG SRP is a good polish but I also use a good shampoo. Meguires or Autoglym are good.


----------

